# Ardell Lash & Brow Accelerator



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay, I tried to find information on this in older threads, so I did look first *lol* However, I only saw reference to people using it, nothing on how well it worked for them. I know Janelle mentioned it once or twice, and it appears as though she recommended it... Has anyone else tried it? If so, does it work? I'd like to fill in the sparse areas of my brows, as well as make them thicker/fuller... Just curious here my peeps


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 22, 2006)

I posted about this in reply to someone not long ago, and I can't find it. Grrr

While I'm trying to find it, it does work. I had an accident with an eye lash curler and it helped my lashes to grow back.









I found the thread I was looking for





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...sh+Growth.html


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks chica!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 22, 2006)

ok, looks like you can buy castor oil and just use that!

Ardell is like $4 at drugstores i think, i've seen it somewhere.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

I had already bought it before I posted this... I was just curious as to how well it worked... I had a GC to Rite-Aid, so it's not like I lost any money there if it doesn't *lol* I'm going to start using it tonight, and we'll see what happens


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 22, 2006)

Let us know how you go with it please


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 22, 2006)

I hope it works! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 17, 2006)

How are you going with it *Aquilah*?


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i've used it! on my brows it didn't really work too much but on my lashes it did. i had a TINY tiny tiny sparse area that didn't have hair for a few months... but i used this product every night.. just used the tip and dabbed it on... and now there's hair again. i got mine at Ulta.


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)

it did not work for me at all, but then i have only 15 lashes or so, so i wasn't expecting a miracle.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 30, 2006)

keep us updated Aquilah


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

It has in fact assisted my lashes in getting slightly longer and thicker, but it's done crap for my brows! LOL! Thank goodness for brow wax &amp; powder! LMAO!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 30, 2006)

i had heard of the castor oil approach too, but didn't know there was anything made especially for this


----------



## claudia (Sep 2, 2006)

it made my lashes a bit longer and thicker ( i already had a lot) but it took 2-3 months to see results.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 3, 2006)

I would love this product if it worked for the brows. I have one patch on my brows that does not want to grow back no matter what I try.


----------



## erad (Sep 3, 2006)

Ohh, I am now curious about this stuff! does anyone know if it is avalible in Canada? Or where can I get castor oil?


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Darn. I'm in desperate need of brow help, still....after all this time on MUT! Sorry to hear it didn't work for your brows Aquilah!


----------

